# Study in Stuttgart, live in Esslingen?



## Heimweh (May 20, 2016)

Hallo Leute! This question is for anyone who has lived in or near Stuttgart.

I've just recently been admitted to Universität Stuttgart. Of course, I will most likely be living in Stuttgart or near it. I'm fairly new to the country of Germany so I apologize for the any obvious information I should already know.

So I discovered that a nearby town, Esslingen, is only 15 mins away from Stuttgart by S-Bahn. The town looks really nice (seems just the right size and beautiful as well) and I would love to live there during my 2-year studies. 15 minutes commuting doesn't sound too bad either (I've done an hour+ commute by train and didn't mind that at all). I would be glad to pay a little extra to live/commute from there. As for the type of accommodation, I would most likely be living in a WG with flatmates. 

Hence, I'm wondering if anyone has done something like this or thinks this is a realistic-enough idea. How hard is it to find an affordable WG/Apartment in Esslingen? By all means, if you think this idea sounds too unrealistic, please recommend another nearby town or if I should just stay in Stuttgart. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If you want to live in a WG with other students or young people, you'll need to live where such people live. That may not be in a small (and possibly quite boring) commuter town outside the city. Further research required.


----------

